# Problem beim Download mit SmartFTP 3.0



## SlotMachine (20. April 2008)

Hi@all! Ich habe ein Problem beim Download mit SmartFTP, mittlerweile aber herausgefunden, das Problem besteht nur beim Download von einem bestimmten Server. Wenn ich von diesem eine Datei per Drag and Drop in mein lokales Verzeichnis ziehe, bleibt sie in der Warteschlange hängen. Vor dem Dateinamen taucht ein Icon auf, siehe Screenshot. Der Administrator konnte mir auch keine Hilfe geben, lediglich der Vorschlag, einen anderen Client zu benutzen, war die Argumentation. Mit Filezilla oder SpeedCommander funktioniert es auch, die Datei wird ordnungsgemäß auf die lokale Platte kopiert. Bei all meinen andern FTP-Zugängen funktioniert der Download auch wie gehabt.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Kann ich SmartFTP so konfigurieren, dass die Dateien ohne die Warteschlange direkt heruntergeladen werden? (Hat bisher immer funktioniert). Was bedeutet dieses Icon, woran liegt es, dass Daten von diesem Server nicht herunterzuladen sind?


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. April 2008)

Also laut dem Icon im Screeni steckt die File in der Warteschlange...
Vllt solltest du das abarbeiten der Warteschlange auch starten ^^


----------



## SlotMachine (20. April 2008)

Hi Gabriel! Zunächst mal Danke für die Blitzantwort, so schnell hab' ich bis jetzt in keinem Forum einen Tipp bekommen. Werde tutorials.de weiterempfehlen. Auch Danke, für's Prädikat :suspekt: VOLL DOLL :suspekt:, das ich allerdings so nicht akzeptieren möchte. Selbstverständlich habe ich den Start des Downloads aus der Warteschlange ausprobiert, der Button ist in diesem Fall allerdings inaktiv. Und wie gesagt, bei meinen anderen FTP-Accounts werden die Daten auch direkt ins Zielverzeichnis kopiert. Nur bei diesem einen Provider erscheint dieses Icon vor der Datei. Ich bin ziemlich überzeugt, das der Admin da irgend einen Schutzmechanismus aktiviert hat, ich weiss nur nicht welchen. Und vielleicht kann ich ja auch SmartFTP so konfigurieren, dass diese Hürde genommen wird.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. April 2008)

War mein erster Gedanke...
Hatte auch mal SmartFTP hab aber auf FileZilla gewechselt, weils von SmartFTP keine aktuellen FreeWare Versionen mehr gibt... Die Firma is futschi soweit ich weiß ^^

Es ist ziemlich seltsam, dass das nur bei diesem einen Space und nur mit diesem einen Prog auftritt...
Vllt solltest du echt den einfachsten Weg wählen und nen anderes Progie nehmen!? ^^


----------



## SlotMachine (20. April 2008)

Nun gut, dann halt ich's mal so: *{$bewertung='positiv'}*!
Und, ich werde mich wohl trennen müssen, von meinem liebgewonnenen Client, denn das nervt. Und wenn der Anbieter im A... ist, dann wird's ja eh' bald Zeit. FileZilla hab' ich schon installiert, da funktioniert alles bestens. 

In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Restwochenende,
greetz:slotmachine


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. April 2008)

FileZilla halte ich acuh als sehr gebräuchlich...
Er ist wenigstens so schnell, wie man es von SmartFTP kennt, auch wenn die Oberfläche gewöhnungsbedürftig ist ^^
Kann aber mein ich auch drag&drop...
Man vermisst trotzdem nen paar Kleinigkeiten des SmartFTP...


----------

